# MAC installation linux



## mtech (17 Août 2008)

Bonjour tous le monde, je souhaite installer ubunto sur mon ibook(un peu vieux) j'ai lu sur des tuto qu'on peut démarrer from cd bootable en appuyant sur la touche c ou pomme + C mais ça donne rien toujours.
Evidemment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 je suis débutant en mac c'est ma première manipulation.


----------



## DeepDark (17 Août 2008)

As-tu lu ce fil?

Je pense qu'il pourrait grandement t'aider


----------



## ntx (17 Août 2008)

Ubuntu existe en version PPC ?


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Août 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Ubuntu existe en version PPC ?


Oui mais il n'y a plus de support officiel ni de build ppc officiel depuis la 7.10


----------



## estcethomas (18 Août 2008)

mtech a dit:


> Bonjour tous le monde, je souhaite installer ubunto sur mon ibook(un peu vieux) j'ai lu sur des tuto qu'on peut démarrer from cd bootable en appuyant sur la touche c ou pomme + C mais ça donne rien toujours.
> Evidemment
> 
> 
> ...



il y a un tuto très bien fait ici!


----------

